# colloidal silver



## brettz (Jun 21, 2013)

Does anyone have experience using this stuff? I had a chicken that looked under the weather - not eating with the others, fluffed up, way too easy to catch. I figured I'd give her some antibiotics and didn't have high hopes. I asked the gal at the feed store if she had any ideas as I'm sick of randomly losing chickens and I felt as if I'd already tried everything. She suggested colloidal silver, saying it had worked wonders on her dog. I figured I had nothing to lose and started giving the chicken a few drops orally for a few days. This is a red comet hen and we have about 8 of them in the flock. I can't tell them apart at all. I didn't bother separating this chicken from the rest - mostly because I think it's a fungal problem. After about 3-4 day of treatment I couldn't even tell which chicken was "sick". She had recovered to the point where I couldn't pick out the poor looking chicken from the group and every red comet hen I caught squawked and struggled and tried to escape. The first day I grabbed this hen she could have cared less. So, anyway, could be a total coincidence but I'm keeping this stuff around for future use.


----------



## creeklady2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

yes I love this stuff I had some turkey's that I could not get rid of big head on them this year and tried antibiotics and they did not work , so I got some silver for them at the amish store and I just guessed on how much to put in there water, like you I had nothing to lose and with in a week they were doing better did this for two weeks and they are almost back to normal and talking and doing great I paid $16 for a small bottle but worth every penny I will keep this stuff around as well for the other animals,,


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

Works wonders on sick kids too (two legged variety)...


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

I used it for a tooth infection after taking an antibiotic that only helped the symptoms temporarily. The first dentist said I might need a root canal because the X ray showed an infection at the root. I took 3/4 of a dropper full for ten days then repeated it for a couple days whenever it seemed to be coming back . The second dentist X-rayed it and said there was no infection. I had also had fluid and crackling in my ear due to a mold allergy that I'd had off and on for a year or so and it cleared that up too. I almost used the whole bottle treating my tooth, so I've backed off on it since it's a heavy metal and I don't want to over use it. It does work though. I wrote about it on the alternative health forum. I read somewhere that it's good to drink a lot of water when you use it in order to protect your liver. Also do not drink chlorinated water with it. Use bottled water or spring water.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

Why now just put a silver dollar in the water bowl?


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

First off, a silver dollar is an alloy, not pure silver and who knows what else is in it? Secondly colloidal silver is a special preparation, I'd use the real thing.


----------



## MamaZed (Dec 28, 2014)

We always added collodial silver to our chooks water when I was growing up and im planning to do the same. I've even convinced my DHs nonno (grandfather) to do it and he's not a man to be talked into anything. We never ended up with sick chooks so I think it was a great preventative.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

CSA again said:


> Why now just put a silver dollar in the water bowl?


All that would do, *if* enough silver, is to make the water bacteria free. 

It is not the same as colloidal silver.


----------



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

What concentrate (ppm) do you use? When I looked on amazon there was a wide range 30-500 ppm.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I love colloidal silver; and I have made my own for a few years now using silver "sticks" of 999% (or more as I forgot) silver. I use "bottled distilled" water to make this; and the solution that gets a little dark is used for "topical" issues. The clear solution is for "internal" use. 

I've used it on myself as well as on my dog and it works great when other substances do not. I've never used this with my chickens yet; but am wondering if it would work on "bumble foot" because a few years back I had this in my flock of fowl. Does anyone know about use of CS for this?


----------



## JohnnyRebel (Dec 23, 2014)

I take Colloidal Silver when I am sick and it works wonders. We don't really purchase our groceries but when we do, we purchase organic (since that is the way God intended for us to eat, not all these chemicals [personal choice for my wife and I]). Since we do not eat all the antibiotics pumped into animals nowadays, colloidal silver works amazingly as an Antibiotic.


----------



## Janis R (Jun 27, 2013)

A grown man only needs a 5 or so drops per day so I would think that you wouldn't need as much for a chicken. 
http://www.silversafety.org/index.html


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Janis R said:


> A grown man only needs a 5 or so drops per day so I would think that you wouldn't need as much for a chicken.
> http://www.silversafety.org/index.html


Depends a lot on the PPM's and weight of the person.

I can take almost 2 oz daily of 5 PPM based on my weight for short term use.


----------



## creeklady2000 (Feb 22, 2004)

When I used it I had to guess on the amount but I was at my wit's end my turkey's were not getting better no matter what I used so I bought a bottle for human use at our local amish bulk food store I cant remember what the strength was I would have to look I took my water tub about 2 gallons I would say and put a couple of table spoons worth in there I would guess every day and I did this till the bottle was gone about 10 day's worth I would say for 7 almost full grown turkey's and I have had no prob since then with them.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I know this is an old post (and in the poultry forum) but I have a rabbit with a ear infection and the antibiotics aren't doing much. Can this be used on rabbits and if so how? In the ear or water or both? Thanks


----------



## BohemianWaxwing (Sep 13, 2014)

I've had good success with ear infections in human kids. A couple drops in the ears a few times a day. Don't see how it would do any harm to try on a rabbit. Try just a drop at first and check for any kind of reaction?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I've used CS on everything around here with no bad effects.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I use garlic mullein drops on any ear issues. This has cured ear infections and swimmers ear. I can't see why you couldn't use it with chickens. You could just simmer up your own garlic oil using fresh garlic with oil, cool and then use a drop or two per ear. Unless you have mullein you can access to add.


----------



## JudyM (Jan 9, 2015)

WoolyBear said:


> What concentrate (ppm) do you use? When I looked on amazon there was a wide range 30-500 ppm.


I didn't see any specific response to this and was wondering the same thing. Unless there is no specific dose, you just cut back more with the higher concentrations?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

I bought some that is 20ppm. My rabbit is doing much better. His head tilt is not as severe, no more pus leaking from his ear, his right eye has reopened and his balance is much better. He's not perfect but soooo much better. As you can see ear infections in rabbits are severe and can cause permanent neurological damage. 
Thanks for the information y'all. I appreciate it.


----------

